
Ask HN: Whats the Equivalent GCP Service to AWS SES? - questionr
I own a domain, whats the Google Cloud Platform service that provides a managed email server?<p>Preferably with an option for a webmail interface.
======
questionr
I'd also prefer not to have to transfer my domain over to Google.

